# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Ziekte van Morton - Artikel

## Agnes574

Morton, een pijnlijke voetaandoening

Het Morton-neuroom (ook Morton's neuroma, ziekte van Morton of metatarsalgie van Morton genoemd) is een pijnlijke aandoening die de interdigitale zenuw van de voet treft.


Slachtoffers van de mode

De ziekte van Morton is goedaardig en onschuldig, maar wel zeer pijnlijk. Meestal treft deze aandoening vrouwen (acht- tot tienmaal vaker dan mannen), doodeenvoudig omdat veel meer vrouwen niet kunnen weerstaan aan de roep van de mode en dus te smalle schoenen dragen. Om de ziekte van Morton goed te begrijpen, moet men zich de anatomie van de voet kunnen voorstellen, alsook de overbrenging van druk of spanning tijdens de afwikkeling van de voet. Er wordt een zekere druk uitgeoefend op de middenvoetsbeentjes (de vijf lange botten in de voet), die na en naast elkaar bewegen zoals pianotoetsen. Het dragen van te nauwe schoenen laat deze beweging niet toe en drukt bijgevolg de schokbrekende kussentjes samen. Men noteert dan drukpieken, onder andere ter hoogte van de slijmbeurzen, die gemakkelijk kunnen ontsteken (bursitis). Soms gaat de ontsteking over op de interdigitale zenuw. Dat is het Morton-neuroom.


Een steentje in het raderwerk

We hadden het al over het risico voor mensen die te nauwe schoenen dragen. Ook hardlopen kan leiden tot dit soort letsels. Bij inspanning zwelt de voet lichtjes op zodat men in de schoen hetzelfde gevoel van overdruk ervaart. Gewoonlijk duikt het syndroom van Morton plots op. Aanvankelijk heeft men het vrij onaangenaam gevoel dat een steentje gekneld zit tussen de tenen. Daarna verergert het pijngevoel en de pijn straalt uit naar de zijkant van de tenen. Na een tijdje ervaart men soms een verminderde gevoeligheid van de tenen, wat men ook hypo-esthesie noemt. Deze symptomen verdwijnen in rusttoestand, maar verschijnen meteen opnieuw zodra men zijn sportschoenen aantrekt. Wanneer de patiënt een arts raadpleegt, zal deze de bij het stappen gevoelde pijn proberen uit te lokken door de voorvoet samen te drukken en de verbinding tussen de tenen te betasten. Hij zal ook nota nemen van eventuele likdoorns of andere symptomen van overdreven druk. De arts zal ook dikwijls een echografie laten uitvoeren om een duidelijk onderscheid te maken tussen eenvoudige ontstekingen en ontstekingen waarbij ook sprake is van het Morton-neuroom. Alleen een MRI-scan kan het bestaan van dat neuroom bevestigen.


Vergis u niet van behandeling

In geval van bursitis (of slijmbeursontsteking), dient men dikwijls corticoïden toe. De injectie moet dan vrij diep gebeuren ten opzichte van de rug van de voet, of tussen de interdigitale middenvoetsbeentjes terwijl men de tenen spreidt. Deze behandeling heeft geen enkel effect in geval van Morton-neuroom. De arts schrijft in dit geval orthopedische zolen voor. De zolen moeten de middenvoetsbeentjes een beetje spreiden zodat de interdigitale zenuw tot rust kan komen. Deze doodeenvoudige methode zorgt in 80% van de gevallen voor een positief resultaat. Voor de moeilijke gevallen (toch nog 20%), is soms een chirurgische ingreep nodig, waarbij de zenuw wordt weggesneden. Deze techniek wordt neurectomie genoemd. In 90% van de gevallen volgt een definitieve genezing.

Alle onderzoeken en behandelingen veroorzaken uiteraard veel tijdverlies en een heleboel zorgen. Zorg er dus voor dat u geen te smalle schoenen uitkiest en dat u bij het joggen de veters van uw loopschoenen niet te strak vastmaakt.

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

